# Feral Brewery's Ipa Is A Ripper



## tintin (15/5/06)

Had a few pints of Feral's IPA on the weekend...8% and 40 IBUs. Very nice drop. I was wondering if anybody knew which hops they use and how much. Certainly have to try to replicate this one.


----------



## sinkas (15/5/06)

Is this only available at the brewery?


----------



## Ash in Perth (15/5/06)

It was 90IBU when i tried it. have they changed it? I loved it. 

I brewed a 65IBU IPA after trying it but didnt taste anything like it. I tihnk you will need BULK hops and lots of specialty malts.


----------



## sam (15/5/06)

Feral had a stand at Beertopia in Melbourne last weekend, and it was probably my favourite brewery at the show. The Saison, Belgian Wit and IPA were all excellent. 

Hopefully they start shipping it over to the west coast (or are they already?).

Heard there are something like 14 new micros' starting up in WA soon. Good scene over there.

Cheers,

Sam


----------



## tintin (15/5/06)

I had it at The Flying Scotsman in Mt. Lawley. I thought it was more than 40 ibu's. Which malts do you reckon is in there? I'm only onto my 6th partial mash, so I'm still learning (do you ever stop learning?).


----------



## tintin (15/5/06)

Need some opinion on this one. I haven't brewed an ipa before, so any advice is great.

Grains : 1.5kg Maris Otter
300g crystal 55L
500g wheat

Mash for 1hr at 68 deg C

5kg LME light

Hops : 34g cascade for 90mins
34g fuggles for 15mins
34g fuggles for 2 mins

Whitelabs Irish Ale yeast (British yeast probably better)

P.S. I've done more reading and it seems fair dinkum ipa's shouldn't have cascade, only goldings and fuggles. When you introduce cascade you get an apa.


----------



## Velophile (15/5/06)

sam said:


> Feral had a stand at Beertopia in Melbourne last weekend, and it was probably my favourite brewery at the show. The Saison, Belgian Wit and IPA were all excellent.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...




I also tried it at Beertopia, talk about hoppy! 

They said they use 5 types of hops in it. Can't quite remember them now, too many tastings on the night.


----------



## Jim - Perth (15/5/06)

I agree, this is a great brewery. I have had their IPA, wit & stout - they are all great.


----------



## Trent (15/5/06)

Tintin
There are 2 types of IPA, English and American. You will find that the english one is probably a little more subdued than the American version, which is usually way over the top (but still very good). Maybe send an email to the brewery and as em what hops they use, or even if it is an english or american IPA. From memory, english IPA only goes up to about 60IBU (as far as style guidelines), and I dont think the americans put a cieling on their IBU's! I dont use any wheat in my IPA's and usually keep the crystal down around the 300g mark to stop it from being (IMO) cloying. That looks like a pretty good recipe, but if it is for 23L, and your boil grav is around 1070, the cascade will only give you 16 or 17IBU. I would shoot for some Target (11%) to around 60IBU for your bittering, but that is just me. If I were to be making an IPA to about 1080, I would aim for about 80IBU, but you may wanna aim lower, it is all personal taste. I have never tried this beer, nor heard of it, but it is good to hear that there are plenty of micro's popping up, can only be a good thing.
All the best
Trent


----------



## goatherder (15/5/06)

IPA at beertopia! man, I must have missed out. they only had the saison and the wit when I was there. they were both most excellent however.


----------



## tintin (15/5/06)

I've dashed an email off to the brewery as to what the hops are. I don't know if the brewmeister will be too forthcoming with ingredients, but one must have hope...


----------



## tipsy_mcstagger (15/5/06)

Not quite an IPA. but have yous tried the Barking Duck from the Matilda BAy Brewery, bery complex flavours, and a lovely spicy after taste.


----------



## Ash in Perth (15/5/06)

lets hope he replies and you can tell all of us 



> Hopefully they start shipping it over to the west coast (or are they already?).



It is a West Aussie micro, in the swan valley. or do you mean the east cost?


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (16/5/06)

I spoke to the assistant brewer when I was out there recently.When discussing he Imperial IPA he mentioned Amarillo hops(&loads of them) were used for flavour and aroma...as for malt, well....I was a few sheets to the wind as it was during the session between the ceremony and reception for my bosses wedding!

I would suggest giving Brendon Varis(Brewer) a call, he is a sound fella.


----------



## tintin (16/5/06)

Anybody know a place where I can get Amarillo? I think there were some getting around West Coast Brewers at one stage, but I'm not sure. I haven't seen them in any HBS lately.


----------



## big d (16/5/06)

Ross of craftbrewer fame should see you right via mail order.Check his site details at the logo on AHB front page.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## tintin (17/5/06)

You weren't wrong about lots of hops...Brendan emailed me back with a list :

Kettle hops : Warrior, Chinook, Centennial, Amarillo, Cascade
Dry hop : Amarillo, Centennial

Time to splurge on hops at the HBS methinks...


----------



## sam (17/5/06)

Ash in Perth said:


> lets hope he replies and you can tell all of us
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. I meant the east coast. I really should know my east and west by now.

And that's a super line-up of hops.

Sam


----------



## brendanos (20/8/06)

Considering it is near impossible to find commercial Imperial IPA's in Australia (probably only hugely popular in america) this is the tastiest and most well balanced (huge hop profile) IIPA I've come across. The new Jamieson is quite tasty too, but when compared to the Feral's delicious 100 IBU ale it is quite shallow. Although I commend Jamieson and hope to see theirs packaged and available soon!


----------



## mike_hillyer (20/8/06)

90 IBU's I would almost expect my eyebrows to fall in the brew at that level. Mind due frequenting the Feral on many an occasion I know they are skilled enough to pull off a brew with such a high rating.


----------



## Ash in Perth (20/8/06)

its a pity its not around anymore. the brewer is going to continue releasing great beers from time to time i think. right now the scottish ale is being served.


----------



## barfridge (26/11/08)

Took a little trip out to Feral this afternoon.

The pale ale has been replaced by an IPA, a slightly lesser version, not an imperial. About 5.8% alcohol, and a lovely lingering pine cone bitterness. It's a real beer to savour.

They also have an 11% barley wine. I only had a tiny sample, but it's amazingly good. Heavily hopped, not sickly sweet at all. I'd love to sink a few of these


----------



## Batz (27/12/08)

Went there today,I had the IPA,Pilsner and the White Feral.The brewer must have changed because all these beers where shockers ! I'll be ashamed to serve them,very unimpressed.

Batz


----------



## eamonnfoley (27/12/08)

Batz said:


> Went there today,I had the IPA,Pilsner and the White Feral.The brewer must have changed because all these beers where shockers ! I'll be ashamed to serve them,very unimpressed.
> 
> Batz



Agree the pils is a shocker (what are they hopping this with? pride of ringwood?), but I thought the Hophog IPA was sensational.


----------



## Batz (28/12/08)

Hophog was no better than anyones AG brew,in fact not up to most.It had an off flavour that I could not pick but was bad.
Six beers,a cheese board and potato wedges,both for one...$196.70...utter BS


Batz


----------



## eamonnfoley (28/12/08)

Batz said:


> Hophog was no better than anyones AG brew,in fact not up to most.It had an off flavour that I could not pick but was bad.
> Six beers,a cheese board and potato wedges,both for one...$196.70...utter BS
> 
> 
> Batz



even more reason to get into AG brewing! How did it get to $196.70? 6 beers is $54, how does a cheese board and wedges = $142?


----------



## Batz (28/12/08)

foles said:


> even more reason to get into AG brewing! How did it get to $196.70? 6 beers is $54, how does a cheese board and wedges = $142?



Couple of wines for the girls and a holiday surcharge

Also went to the Elmars, Alt was quite nice


----------



## kook (28/12/08)

I'm really surprised Batz. I've always enjoyed trying the beers out there - and the food is actually quite reasonably priced now for Perth standards. You'll pay more in most city pubs/hotels for both beer and food.

I should note I haven't been out there for a couple months though. But the WCB crew seemed to enjoy themselves there the other weekend.



foles said:


> even more reason to get into AG brewing! How did it get to $196.70? 6 beers is $54, how does a cheese board and wedges = $142?



Should only be $26 for a bowl of wedges and a cheese platter for one. With a 15% surcharge on food for public holidays thats $29.90. Presuming you had pints of all the standard beers, and a wine glass of the Barley Wine thats still only $83.90.

Did you check the bill? It sounds like you were overcharged by over $100!


----------



## Bribie G (28/12/08)

Batz said:


> $196.70...utter BS
> 
> Batz



Wow that makes me feel better, I got a Myer Gift card and spent it at 1st choice and the other day drank: 3 litres of KrystallWeise, 4 Leffe Blondes and a pint of Young's London Bitter, not necessarily in that order, and having guilt attacks at spending $51 <_< 

Felt great the next morning and got a nice Leffe glass out of it as well


----------



## winkle (28/12/08)

Batz said:


> Went there today,I had the IPA,Pilsner and the White Feral.The brewer must have changed because all these beers where shockers ! I'll be ashamed to serve them,very unimpressed.
> 
> Batz



OK just who are you really and what have you done with Batz!!  
OT, I had a six pack of the White at a party on the same day (presumably brewed at AIB) and they were on the sweet side but ok.


----------



## Batz (28/12/08)

winkle said:


> OK just who are you really and what have you done with Batz!!
> OT, I had a six pack of the White at a party on the same day (presumably brewed at AIB) and they were on the sweet side but ok.




Thanks Perry !
Who's playing Batz then? Still I do think the pilsner was one of the worst beers I've had for a while,I didn't finish it.

The REAL Batz


----------



## ausdb (28/12/08)

kook said:


> I'm really surprised Batz. I've always enjoyed trying the beers out there - and the food is actually quite reasonably priced now for Perth standards. You'll pay more in most city pubs/hotels for both beer and food.
> 
> I should note I haven't been out there for a couple months though. But the WCB crew seemed to enjoy themselves there the other weekend.
> 
> ...


Last sunday the west coast brewers 1st round of drinks came up to $182 for 20 pints and a coffee :blink: so somehow it seems they got the bill wrong.

As for the brewer changing I don't think so, Brendan is the man at the helm or at least he was a few weeks back when a recent state comp winning west coast brewer spent the day out there brewing his award winning mild with him.


----------



## kook (4/1/09)

After the negative sentiment I had to take a trip out there again for myself. Went there for lunch today. Two main meals, two desserts, taster tray, two regular beers and two soft drinks were under $120, which is pretty reasonable for eating out in Perth. Food was very nice, better than most pub/hotel meals I've tried recently.

As for the beers, the biggest complaint I would have was the serving temperature (icy). A good example was the first beer on the tray, the Pilsener. Drinking it straight away all you could taste was bitterness. It's worth remembering this is a 35+ IBU beer, so icy cold most the flavours are hidden. Letting it get a little bit of temperature behind it bought out subtle malt flavours which helped to balance, along with a hint of grassy, spicy hops.

Funny thing is though - I heard the people at the table next to us say the opposite, one of them said they wished they'd drunk the taster tray quicker, as the Rust was too warm for them.

White, Farmhouse and Rust were all drinking well, exactly as I remember them. I love the subtle spice in Farmhouse, even at such a low ABV (4%) for a Belgian, it still has so much character. Rust had a lovely sweet malt and plum flavour, but was still dry in the finish. White is probably my least favourite of their beers, though it seems to sell very well there.

Hop Hog (IPA) was extremely drinkable. I ordered a glass of it straight after the taster tray. Great hop aroma, flavour and enough bitterness there without being over the top like some IPAs can be. Ashers Mild was another that I ordered a second of. Although served far too cold, the carbonation seemed lower than the other beers, and just about right for style. The beer itself was very drinkable, great caramalt flavours and some nice rum+raison notes too. Very deceptive, hard to pick that its under 4%. I do remember Ashers beer having slightly more body though, and if I remember correctly they didn't have all the caramel malts required for the recipe at the time.

Overall I really enjoyed the beers, I perceived no loss/drop in quality there. Only real complaint as I said was the serving temperature. I'm willing to bet though if they started serving the beers at 8-12 degrees on a 35+ day like today out in the valley, people would complain.


----------



## KoNG (6/1/09)

Funnily enough i was there on the same day as Bats it seems (27th) for some birthday drinks. i'd heard it was a good day out there and the beers were pretty good, so we gave it a go.

i liked all the beers .... except the pilsner, which was pretty boring, even a swill drinker said it wasn't great, but geez, it was finishable..!!!??
I had a pint of each on the menu, the farmhouse and the IPA were definitely the picks, with some decent late hops noticeable in the IPA. the Wit was good too and the mild.
having been to many a micro i think the standard was pretty good indeed.

Batz, i think when you say its nothing a homebrewer couldn't brew, is kind of missing the point. of course we can!! we have access to the same ingredients etc, so why not.
For me its about getting out with friends and enjoying it for what it is..... good beer that isnt CUB or LN etc. good location, atmosphere, table service, food prepared... 

you pay $9 for pretty much a pint of ANYTHING in perth it seems (i'm only new over here, but it seems that way), so i dont think that Feral is over charging or anything. Colonial is the same too from memory.

anyways, i had a good day out there!! the somewhat spooky misting/cooling spray from the roofing was a good touch in the heat..!

i'll go back, and would definitely pay the cash for a pint of the Hop Hog before a pint of LCPA..

KoNG


----------



## kyleg (14/11/11)

can someone link me to, or point me in the direction of a good hop hog AG clone ?? Thinking maybe beefing the alc up to about 6.5% what would be the best way to balance that out? hop bitterness?


----------

